# Dooly County



## mplank76 (Oct 9, 2012)

About that time of year, just wondering if anyone has been out and about in Dooly.  All activity on my trail cam has been of course at night.  all bucks in bachelor groups, and only seen a few does.  Killed a decent size sow while checking my trail cam a week ago.  hogs are definately out and about in the cotton fields in the early evenings...


----------



## bandit819 (Oct 23, 2012)

So far we have 6 does and 1 buck. Buck was taken opening morning at about 1130. Acorns are almost gone with the exception of the white oaks which are falling like rain. Food plots are up and looking good but are showing signs of stress from heat and lack of water. Hope we get rain before the deer start to hammer the plots.


----------



## mplank76 (Oct 23, 2012)

Awesome, we only harvested 1 doe. Opening evening. Other than that I kicked up a buck that same day around noon.  Was missing half his rack and had fibroma, nastiest deer I've ever seen!!!


----------



## bigbarrow (Oct 29, 2012)

Anything new from this weekend ?


----------



## mplank76 (Oct 29, 2012)

I had to work, but went out yesterday evening and thought I was gonna get blown out of the stand!!!


----------



## bigbarrow (Oct 29, 2012)

im off from the 5th until the 19th so hopefully ill see some action, should be good from the 7th until the 18th of November according to the moon phase.. We have seen the rut on the same moon phase for the last 2 years we have been in dooly county.


----------



## bigbarrow (Oct 31, 2012)

Anyone been in the woods this week?


----------



## mplank76 (Nov 1, 2012)

No, will be out tomorrow. I'm on leave but about to PCS to Korea so my plate is full right now.


----------



## mplank76 (Nov 2, 2012)

Windy.......


----------



## bigbarrow (Nov 5, 2012)

Anyone see any chasing this past weekend?


----------



## Kimber (Nov 6, 2012)

Its kinda slow here in Vienna, small bucks only. Moon Phase and its been very hot. I would say this weekend and next week should be about time.


----------



## bandit819 (Nov 6, 2012)

^^^^^what he said. Guessing come Monday they will be cranked up.


----------



## fireman401 (Nov 7, 2012)

I am seeing some chasing going on.  Sunday evening a small buck was chasing a doe in the field down the road and One was closely following three Saturday morning.  Bucks moving pretty good in the area.  A couple nice ones have been taken over the past few days.  Good luck everyone!


----------



## bandit819 (Nov 10, 2012)

Some of my members are reporting increased sightings of bucks during daylight and some chasing going on. Won't be long now. I am going up tomarrow through Friday and will let you know what I find


----------



## brlewis (Nov 10, 2012)

Chasing and Grunting this morning.


----------



## kennylbrown17 (Nov 13, 2012)

Good morning Dooly County Hunters.  My Friend and I will be hunting east of 75 near Pinehurst. We will be there this Sunday. Will we be hitting the peak of the rut? Thanks


----------



## bandit819 (Nov 13, 2012)

Starting to trail now. should be any day. This cold coming in should kick them off


----------



## kennylbrown17 (Nov 14, 2012)

How many days will this intense rut last. Thanks


----------



## bandit819 (Nov 15, 2012)

depends. Usually about 4 days on my dirt then it tapers off


----------



## kennylbrown17 (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks, I appreciate it.


----------



## bandit819 (Nov 16, 2012)

Getting real close in Drayton. Mature bucks starting to troll. Gonna be a good weekend if this weather hold. Think I'll stay for a few more days.


----------



## Madsnooker (Nov 16, 2012)

Heading north to Dooly in a few hours. Will be there thru Thanksgiving. Will report starting in the morning.


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 17, 2012)

Im close to dooly. No biggun spotted yet.  Maybe 1 three yr old. Lots of small ones cruising. It needs to bust wide open


----------



## kennylbrown17 (Nov 17, 2012)

All you Dooly County hunters are getting me pumped up for a 1 day hunt on Sunday. I think I'm going to be hitting this rut when it explodes. Thanks for all the input. Please let me know the results of today. Good luck!!!!


----------



## mplank76 (Nov 18, 2012)

Live in dooly right now, been skunked yesterday evening and so far this morning.


----------



## fireman401 (Nov 18, 2012)

Was skunked yesterday morning and afternoon.  Did not see a thing.  Friday afternoon I did see a non-shooter buck.  Still seeing bucks crossing the roads at night.  We will see what the week brings.  Glad I'm off for the week.....gonna get in some good hunting.


----------



## bigbarrow (Nov 18, 2012)

We saw alot of bucks cruising this week. A couple legal deer but none I wanted to kill.. Nice 10 point and a few 8 pointers , and alot of 1.5 year old bucks... One big buck was missed at 2:30 pm yesterday , i believe this week is going to be good!


----------



## Madsnooker (Nov 19, 2012)

VerBest rutting action I've ever seen since Saturday morning. I shot a real nice 10 Saturday evening. Yesterday evening had the best rutting action I have ever witnessed.  Had 8 bucks casing does around me from 3:15until dark. Have it on video. It was the most rideiculous thing I have ever seen. Rut is wide open. Sitting in stand now and have seen chasing all morning. My buddy hating 2 miles away has seen chasing everyday since he got here Saturday as well.


----------



## bandit819 (Nov 22, 2012)

Our bucks have been chasing since last Friday. Still chasing as of yesterday morning. Didn't see anything this morning but heard some grunting. One of my members saw a huge 10 but couldn't get a shot. This cold coming should turn them up a notch if there are any does left


----------



## Djlaw1965 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hold'em tight for me Bandit, I will be there tomorrow!!!!


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Nov 28, 2012)

Hunted the weekend of the 10th and from the 17th - 26th.   I hunt between Lilly and Vienna.   IMO, the best rutting action was the weekend of the 10th, as I saw numerous chases and heard distant blowing and grunts.    We've always liked Thanksgiving week but for me, this year seemed to be best around the weekend of the 10th.  Saw quite a few legal bucks, and my son actually passed on his first 10pt.


----------

